# Need Help for Acer Aspire One: Linpus Linux Lite OS



## mre786 (Nov 24, 2008)

I recently bought an Acer Aspire One, and I have a couple of questions with what I can't get to work. Admittedly I am very limited in computer knowledge, and even moreso now that I am attempting a learn Linux, so any help anyone could give would be really appreciated.

First of all, I cannot get it to connect to my LAN connection. In the store it connected to a wireless network, but now when I plug it into my home connection it continues to search but never connects.

Secondly, whenever I run the search program on my computer to look for files or folders, if it finds what I was looking for and I click on it I get an error message saying "The Nautilus File Manager is not running." Apparently my Acer is using something called Thunar as a file manager instead.

Also, it appears like it doesn't give all of the results possible. For instance, it only seems to find the default folders and nothing that I put on it.

I used the system restore disk hoping to fix the problem, but it didn't change anything.

I even phoned Acer's support number, and they had no idea what would be wrong. Can anyone help me here, or should I return it?

Thanks for your time,
Matthew


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you trying to connect to a wired or wireless network? If wireless, do you know how your network is configured meaning is encryption enabled? If so, what type, and do you know the key?


----------



## mre786 (Nov 24, 2008)

I do not have a wireless router, I just want to plug in the cable (ethernet cable, is that the right word?) to the computer and have it actually connect.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you connecting to a router? Cable modem? DSL modem? Ethernet? USB? Do you know the cable is good?


----------



## mre786 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have digital cable internet, and like I said, I believe it is an ethernet cable I am plugging into (the one a bit thicker than a phone line cable?)

I do know that the cable is good, because I also have an old Dell laptop which I am using currently to try to figure out what the problem is.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What is the other end of the cable connected to? A router? A modem? If you're connected directly to a modem, you need to power cycle the modem when you switch computer connections.

What specifically are you seeing that indicates the system is "searching" for a connection? What happens after you connect the ethernet cable and simply open the browser?


----------



## mre786 (Nov 24, 2008)

I think I am connected right to the modem. I don't know how to cycle it though.

The network icon at the bottom of the screen shows a graphic that shows that it is trying to connect. If I load a browser it just says that it is unable to find the page/unable to connect.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You need to know what you're connected to. I can't see from here. It probably plugs into the wall. Unplug it. Then plug it back in. That's how you power cycle whatever it is that you have. You need to do that when you switch connections from one computer to another.

At this point I think it's best for you to return it if you can. It's not like Windows, and if Acer isn't going to provide any support or help whatsoever, you'll probably find yourself banging your head against a wall every time you try to do something.


----------

